# thumb safety



## sw (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Smith & Wesson M&P 45 with ambidexterous thumb safety. I am looking for a thumb safety
on left side only, so I can use a crimsom trace laser grip? Thanks for any help!


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

*M&P safety*

Check on the M&P forum. There is a discussion on how to cut off part of the safety.


----------



## sw (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

